

Google Experiments with 'Search Without Search' - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2374068,00.asp

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Earlier submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1986996> \- venturebeat.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1983184> \- techcrunch.com

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1529491> \- itworld.com

Comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1529532>

    
    
      > Allow me to be the first to call BS.
      > (Am I allowed to do that with Google?)
    

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1983338>

    
    
      > Google Discovers the Appeal of Spam

